# [...what color is this little mouse?]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

This little doe is part of my latest tri-color litter, but her fur is very different than her siblings. Any ideas?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

agouti tri ,the others are black.


----------

